# wal mart arrows? who uses them



## cpowel10 (Aug 31, 2006)

i bought a few cheap arrows from wal mart and they've been shooting great. ive heard a lot of bad things about them but they're working great for me. they were a little over $3 a piece, and im going to hunt with them this year because they havent given me a reason not to yet. anyone else had good/bad luck with them? they say wolverine 6070 on the side of them, thats all the info on them. they're carbon. the pic is from around 22-25 yards ive still got some adjusting to do on the sights, but they group well


----------



## Trizey (Aug 31, 2006)

There's probably nothing wrong with them.  

I think most folks buy arrows from pro shops because they need them cut and shoot different vanes.  I have to get my arrows cut and I shoot Blazer vanes.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 31, 2006)

*You can see from my tag line, I fool with tools.*

But in reality, most of it is marketing. I like playing with the latest gadget, probably more than I should, but the stuff sold ten years ago killed deer just as dead. And you put one of those arrows in your pic just like that at show time and you'll have venison in the freezer. Mr/Mrs Deer won't know the arrow was from Wally World.

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Aug 31, 2006)

*Wally World Arrows*

  Lookin good to me! Never heard a bad thing about them myself. I do shoot Gold tips from the pro shop, but I have got to have mine cut.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a couple of dozen that I use for practice.

They do shoot pretty well for the cost, but are a little shorter than I would prefer and I worry about them being underspined since I shoot 70#.

I also have a 31.5" draw and that'd put the cutters too near the brace for me.  So they get field tips only.

If they are working for you and we know the price is right - go for it.


----------



## Count Down (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep...nobody knows what your shooting or how much you paid for them...Just tell them the good news after you kill a deer...


----------



## varmithunter06 (Sep 1, 2006)

i bought a few wolverines and there only 1 in over my draw length and they shoot decent i used one to shoot a squirrel which was my first bow kill


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Sep 4, 2006)

i shoot carbon express terminators from Wally World.  They are still 5 bucks and some change.  But i like how they shoot


----------



## packrat (Sep 4, 2006)

*wally arrows*

I GET THE CARBON EXPRESS ONES AT WALMART, TAKE OFF THE VANES & REFLETCH WITH MY OWN. THERE'S ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM AS THEY ARE, I JUST LIKE A SHORTER VANE. THE DEER COULDN'T CARE  LESS. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 4, 2006)

read this thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=70959&highlight=arrows

Walmart Carbon Express Teminater Hunter Lite


----------

